# replacing furnace blower motor from a 4 speed to 3 speed



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

do you have AC on the furnace should be HI for cooling...and maybe LO/MED or just LO for heating.can't stack speed wires only single speed connections either or..do you have HI on the new 3 speed motor


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

yes you can.


----------



## Acomfort (Aug 7, 2012)

One to hi, one to low and one on park


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Acomfort said:


> One to hi, one to low and one on park


Good chance his old motor used med high and med low. So using med on his new 3 speed for both heating and cooling would be typical.


----------

